# Can i smoke the leaves ?



## futuredream45 (Dec 24, 2007)

i cut down the leaves from my buds. Can i dry them then smoke it?


----------



## Ekoostik_Hookah (Dec 24, 2007)

you could...but dont.
  it would be a horrible smoke.
  just smoke the weed, and make hash with all of your leaf trimm.
  hash is easy to make.


----------



## Wise Man (Dec 24, 2007)

Ive smoked leaf before,it was from a male.

It got me high,and as EH said it does taste foul.


----------



## Mutt (Dec 24, 2007)

I save some of the leaves (tiny ones right by the bud with all the frosty goodness) Burns fast but works if rashining your smoke all the frost gets you high....but for the most part I make honey oil outa it.

YUK smoking male leaves. ugh...nasty


----------



## Runbyhemp (Dec 24, 2007)

> Can i smoke the leaves ?


  Yes

Smoking male leaves would do nothing for me


----------



## medicore (Dec 24, 2007)

I roll really dry leaves into my joints creates a better burn.


----------



## futuredream45 (Dec 25, 2007)

Ekoostik_Hookah said:
			
		

> you could...but dont.
> it would be a horrible smoke.
> just smoke the weed, and make hash with all of your leaf trimm.
> hash is easy to make.


 
can you teach me how to  make hash.


----------



## akirahz (Dec 25, 2007)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=20319


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 25, 2007)

im thinkin if u dry out the roots and get all the dirt off u might be able to smoke them to are make some root cider but i dont no if it would do u any good ,,just a little joke no hate intended ,,but for real tho i hit a leaf before man and it made my head burn and lungs burn but hey try it and see ,,


----------

